
CIA-backed Afghan units carry out illegal killings - spking
http://news.trust.org/item/20191031030216-cdu92
======
hindsightbias
What's new is old:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Program](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Program)

